# Lizardmen special characters.



## coolkid (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey fantasy newbie here starting up a LM army. I was just curious looking through the codex. Are any of the special characters worth using?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Initially I would say no- the basic characters in the LM book are incredibly good as they are. Slaan and Oldbloods are about the best magic/combat characters as can be made from any book. Skink characters and skar vets are not so powerful but they are still pretty useful.
LM special characters add to armies but they are expensive and should really be used to give added character to an existing army. I would say avoid most of the lord characters... at ~600pts they can only be used in big games anyway and then at the expense of a normal slaan... they might come with magic but none of them will be as effective as a tailored slaan.

Personally I play a skink army so I occasionally use Tehenhuain as a fluffy leader (though I do now have a slaan) and I think Gor Roc and loremaster heavens skink (whose name escapes me atm and I'm away from my army book) are both solid, but I wouldn't use many of the others. A friend used to use Chakax a lot, but I wasn't that impressed at what he did for his huge points cost.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Tim/Steve is correct. The slann is arguably the best caster in the game. Most of the named characters are just too expensive to use for what they do. The exceptions being Tetto'eko (Loremaster Heavens). He allows you to redeploy d3 units before the game starts. He has a the ability to reroll the comet of cassendora arrival as well. You can also invoke an ability to get IF on any roll of doubles (without the miscast) for one turn.

Tehenhuain is not a bad character either. I would prefer that he be at least a lvl 3 caster though. You can actually build a list with a beasts slann and Tehenhuain where you gaurantee that Tehenhuain get transformation of Kadon (the slann cannot have the spell). I have played that list a couple of times, but it never really works for me.


----------



## coolkid (Sep 17, 2011)

Ahh thxs for the help you guys.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

You could take the Slann dude if Teclis was a possible Foe.

Other than that, T/S is on the money.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

As a general rule, the Slaan and oldblood combo (two disciplines on the Slaan the one with +1 dice per casting attempt and becalming, take the plaque for the extra spell instead of the loremaster discipline, and crown of command and good armour and ward save on the oldblood) at 2500+ is so good for the lord levels and the cheap scroll/cube caddy skink priests with lore of heavens (iceshard and harmonic convergence and curse are so good) is enough. Your best units are pairs or triplets (if allowed and your opponent will not get ticked off) of salamanders in 8th edition. With lots of hordes and ranked up cheap infantry on the battlefield, the salamanders (especially with the armour save reduction n units hit) as skirmishers with march and shoot, flaming ranged breath weapon template hits, misfires just eating skink handlers (which are shared by the sallies), the ability to allocate wounds to the handlers if hit, and their combat abilities are almost broken.

I have yet to see the special characters worthwhile given the points spent on the oldblood, slaan and cheap skink priests and sallies plus the core requirement and decent temple guard unit.


----------

